# Algae bloom, could it be BBA?



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

I've got what looks like a BBA out break in my tank again. Can anyone confirm this is BBA? I'm running 3 bottles of DIY CO2 to my internal reactor. And I have got 2x 39w 6700k T5 lights over my 33 gallon, and I'm dosing it the correct NPK levels three times a week. Only thing thats change is replaced my 18000K bulb with one of the 6700k about a week ago. But this bloom started before then. Here are some pics:


First one is one of my Anubias.










The next two are of the algae on my wisteria.




















Thanks for looking.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

The top image resembles BBA, though it is unusually stringy. Almost looks like your algae has algae. My BBA always did form around the edges when I had DIY CO2, especially like that middle photo. The bottom one looks more like Staghorn to me, is it green in person like in the photo or more like a gray?


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

Its alot more gray then green.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

It might just be an illusion of the photo, but if it's branching then you have Staghorn too.

I suppose it doesn't so much matter, seems basic algae remedy techniques work for just about everything; correct any nutrient or CO2 oopsies, manual removal, Seachem Excel, possible addition of algae eating fish. I "solved" my BBA problem by adding a couple SAEs and going to compressed CO2.


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

I have four SAE's(and two plecos), but they don't seem to eager to get at the BBA. They've cleaned my amazon sword, but the jungle of wisteria I have will probably take them a long time. My drop checker is green, so my CO2 should be good, I'm getting about 1.5bps from my bottles. My light is on for about 9.5 hours a day right now, should I maybe try reducing it to 6hrs and see if that affects the BBA?


----------

